# I wanna be pregnant now!!



## Charlotteee

I wanna be pregnant now - just so i can come and keep the girls company :cry:

I suppose i still could in a way :)

Good luck to everyone :) xxx


----------



## JASMAK

Babydust to you!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm with you, Lotty! I'm ready to be back in the game!

:dust: to you!


----------



## Stacey_89

Same :( !!!

I lost my angel 7 months ago and just feels like a LIFETIME !
Hoping 2010 will bring us our BFP's ladies and have gorgeous healthy babies
xxxx


----------



## BrookieG

sending you girlies tonnes of babydust :) x


----------



## SmileyShazza

I hadn't realised this section had opened yet.

Am now ttc again after experiencing an mmc late last year. Just taking things slowly and steady and seeing what happens but I can't help but hope that we get a bfp nice and quickly.

I hope to be joining all the success stories by the end of this year.

:dust: to all the ladies ttc after a mc - keep thinking positively this IS going to be our year! :thumbup:


----------



## BeanieBaby

So pleased to see this forum is up and running! Hope to get a BFP soon too so I can make myself at home! Lots of baby :dust: to all you lovely ladies too, fingers crossed this will be a good yr for us all! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, mine definitely wasn't long ago... but it was early enough that we were given the thumbs up to try immediately. So, this is my first cycle out! Hoping for a pleasant surprise! LOL 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to each and every one of you!


----------



## wanabamummy

I want to be pregnant too!!

Just found this forum as the ttc board are trying to get responses to setting up a ttc after mc forum too, they said this one was now open.

It's so nice to speak to people who ALL know what we are talking about and how we feelx :hugs:


----------



## Bexyboop

Me too, I've got a bit of a wait before I can start again.

Hopefully it won't too long!!

Best wishes and baby dust to you all!


----------



## lolly25

Me too!!! Im in the 2ww now at 3-4dpo , cant stop sympom spotting, but getting af type cramps on/off so scared im out this month already x :dust: to all x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm in the 2ww as well... Mine is over half over though! Testing Monday... maybe! Symptom spotting like a champ! Hoping to join this very soon!

Bexy - Read in your siggy... :hugs: So sorry, honey! Mine was MMC found at 10+2 with growth stopping at 5+2.


----------



## Ruth Taylor

SmileyShazza said:


> I hadn't realised this section had opened yet.
> 
> Am now ttc again after experiencing an mmc late last year. Just taking things slowly and steady and seeing what happens but I can't help but hope that we get a bfp nice and quickly.
> 
> I hope to be joining all the success stories by the end of this year.
> 
> :dust: to all the ladies ttc after a mc - keep thinking positively this IS going to be our year! :thumbup:

Hi There, wishing you all the luck in the world. i too have suffered two miscarriages. the last one in May 09. Trying again for the past 5 months.. fingers crossed x


----------



## Beadette

I only had my erpc on Friday and I'm impatient already wishing to be pregnant again - but I supose if I'm wishing things then I wish I'd never lost my bean in first place! :o( 

I know my time will come but it's bloody crap! X


----------



## KimmyB

I agree! Waiting is totally crap when you've experienced a loss. I had to wait 3 months after my ectopic in October so just started ttc again. I want to be pregnant like YESTERDAY :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

Beadette said:


> I only had my erpc on Friday and I'm impatient already wishing to be pregnant again - but I supose if I'm wishing things then I wish I'd never lost my bean in first place! :o(
> 
> I know my time will come but it's bloody crap! X

It sucks doesnt it. If you come into th miscarriage section, theres a thread called meet up. Some of the girls are meeting up for shopping and a night in a hotel in birmingham. Feel free to join us sweetheart. And anyone else that reads this too xx


----------



## Megg33k

Beadette said:


> I only had my erpc on Friday and I'm impatient already wishing to be pregnant again - but I supose if I'm wishing things then I wish I'd never lost my bean in first place! :o(
> 
> I know my time will come but it's bloody crap! X

I miss everything! I'm so sorry! :hugs: A speedy new, sticky :bfp: to you, honey!


----------



## Beadette

Thanks girls, sorry for highjacking! X


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, sweetie.. don't be sorry! What else is this sort of place for if we can't hijack a thread with an impromptu "so sorry" or two? :hugs:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Good luck everyone, especially Lolly and Megg, hope you get your BFPs. xxx


----------



## Beadette

Good luck for BFP's for all xxxx


----------



## LunaBean

Me too, can't believe it's been over 3 months already, feels like yesterday :( 

I'M READY FOR MY BABY NOW PLEASE!!!!!!!! 

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm258/aking41407/baby-dust-tag-glitter-2.gif https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm258/aking41407/baby-dust-tag-glitter-2.gif https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm258/aking41407/baby-dust-tag-glitter-2.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs: 

:dust: to all of you! Lizzie... I think it's time for you to get your baby, too!


----------



## 4everhopefull

hunny, im totally with you on this one XX


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Sending you lots of hugs and dust

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## ttcgeordie

i lost my baby due to ruptured ectopic 11 months ago was told to wait to ttc again but read that it was easy to fall after mc so we jumped straight in there but as you see no BFP as of yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!! =( i just so badly want to be pregnant again my mate lost here baby 3 months ago and is pregnant again after having sex only twice iam over the moon as i know how upsetting a mc is but Y not me Y? is it taking so long???? iam in the 2WW at the moment and it is draging iam only 4 dpo ?????


----------



## Bingo

Sending you lots of baby dust. :hugs:


----------

